# Why the _HELL_ are there NO Wendy's in the whole of Europe?



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Wendy's is better than McDs or BK, IMHO.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

i don't like wendy's 
you ain't missing much


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

rossie1977 said:


> lots of american fast-food chains never made it to europe, while mcdonalds, burgerking, pizza hut and KFC did, many of their competitors did not, e.g. *you won't find taco bell in europe*
> 
> the market is full of european competitors already, in ireland homegrown establishments like supermacs, Eddie Rocket's and Abrakebabra fight tooth and nail the american invaders  if a mcdonalds opens in an irish town, supermacs open 2 establishments next door


I know one in Madrid.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hmmm, Taco Bell are coming to Brazil and I never tried Wendy's.

Now what I find interesting is that Aldi and Lidl are considered to be for the poor in Europe. Well right, their stores are really crappy, but Kaiser's in Germany ain't really much better. heh

Back to topic, I like good and ole McD.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

gramercy said:


> i disagree, i think its better than the rest


I disagree, it all sucks.


----------



## Nenek Genit (May 2, 2008)

do you mean Wendy's above?are u serious there's no Wendy's in Europe?
i like it so much..the baked potatoes are so delicious


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

From my experience, it seems like fast food is more "trendy" outside of the U.S., at least in some parts of Europe and the Middle East. But here I usually only see poor people eating fast food and its definately not considered "cool" to eat at such places. Honestly it was disappointing to see so many mcdonalds in France when I visited, perhaps the French should import a "whole foods" store:lol:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, fast food is the norm in the US while in Europe it's kind of exotic food from overseas.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Twenty years ago maybe, nowaday fast food chain are the norm in Europe.
Honestly only American find McD's exotic in Europe.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Wendy's doesnt even qualify in the top 3 of fast food chains in the U.S
Here in San Diego it's where homeless people hang out at. It's considered a slightly better version of McDonalds.


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

i think there is one aside of a highway near zürich, or at least it was a burger restaurant with a girl's name :-D


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

In Greece, local companies like Goody's have crushed titans like Macdonalds or KFC that are closing down one by one. I think Goody's is the first fast food chain in Europe to cook with olive oil, they make many ads and fuss about this.


----------



## mattie! (Dec 2, 2008)

We have Wendy's ice cream parlors in Australia, pretty sure they would be owned by the same company because they have the same name.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

I have never heard of wendy's and I thought Taco Bell was a phone company


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

schmidt said:


> Now what I find interesting is that Aldi and Lidl are considered to be for the poor in Europe. Well right, their stores are really crappy, but Kaiser's in Germany ain't really much better. heh


I used to think that Aldi and Lidl were for the poor but after I started shopping there I noticed that most customers were middle class, you always see plenty of BMWs, Audis and other nice cars in the car park. The clientele certainly isn't any more downmarket than Tesco, Asda or the other mainstream supermarkets even if the products are cheaper. The Aldi and Lidl stores here are quite nice and new but not as big as the mainstream supermarkets and with much less choice.

I tend to get basics from Aldi and then use the money I save to get more luxurious items from local delis, markets and speciality food stores.

As for fast food places like McDonalds, KFC etc in Europe, no they are not as cheap as cooking at home but they one of the cheapest ways to get a meal outside the home, £2.10 (€2.30/$2.95) for a Big Mac. I walk past a McDonalds between the train station and my office and it's always full of teenagers and low income looking families, I don't think that many middle class professional couples go there for a romantic lunch.

In developing countries I've been to though it seems different, traditional street food is usually much cheaper than KFC, McDonalds etc and the American fast food places are full of trendy young local people paying $2 for a Big Mac while the western visitors are tucking into a $0.50 Pad Thai on the street round the corner wondering why anyone would pay four times as much for a Big Mac. :lol:


Does the US have Nando's?


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Wendys locations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's definitely not the latest Wendy's map. 

There are a number of Wendy's outlets in Malaysia. 

There's one just down the road from here.

Btw, I like the burgers at Quick as well! Probably because they taste different from your typical McDonald's or Wendy's burgers.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

because they eat at Burger King--to celebrate their history of having monarchs.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

I am more shocked that they have Wendy's in Saudi Arabia! Did they have to change the sign/logo--so that the girls face was covered?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

rossie1977 said:


> lots of american fast-food chains never made it to europe, while mcdonalds, burgerking, pizza hut and KFC did, many of their competitors did not, e.g. you won't find taco bell in europe


Curiously enough, you won't find Tacobells in Mexico either.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Forget about Taco Bell, there is another chain of Mexican restaurants that needs to be exported overseas. Its called Moe's Southwest Grill, and it's 10x better than Taco Bell. Its not fast food, but rather "fast casual", with fresh, declicious ingredients(their steak is so fucking good), and customize you menu items. I'm lucky to live near one.
http://moes.com/


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

The best fast food national chain in the U.S. is probably Chipotle now, though it's a bit more expensive ($7) for a meal with drink than Wendy's/McDonald's/Burger King/etc.

One thing I don't get is why people rip on decent family restaurants for being "chains", as if a restaurant having a single location somehow makes it superior. While it's true that the top end of Michelin star restaurants are single location, most single location "Mom & Pop" restaurants are utter crap. For example, even here in Toledo there must be 50+ Chinese restaurants. A lot of them are quite bad. Some of them may be authentic in the sense that they have the second menu with weird items that most Americans don't want anyway. But what's so bad about going to chain restaurant P.F. Chang's? I actually prefer that to most regular Chinese restaurants because they have a good menu and consistent quality. Is it so bad that I like their "fake" Chinese Cheng-du Spiced lamb? :laugh: I also don't get why people rip on the Olive Garden so much. They give you good Minestrone soup and pasta for a reasonable price, whereas single location Italian restaurants can vary so much in quality/price that it's hard to predict exactly what you'll get.






Do I care if Olive Garden's Chicken Scampi is a "fake" Italian recipe? No not really, because it's quite tasty whatever it is. :cheers:


----------

